# Los Angeles Area Cyclocross Practices?



## Kraige (Mar 29, 2005)

Are there any la crossers on here that practice on the westside or in south valley (encino, tarzana etc)? 

I know of the practice in Pasadena and I'm searching for something closer to home. I'm in Venice and I work in Bel Air so I'm looking for something closer to one of those two locations. 

Thanks!


----------

